# hydro-dip



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm looking for someone local that can hydro dip a quiver for my bow. Anybody have any good recommendations? Post up some pics of the work you've had done.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Black Ice Coatings is awesome! Lee does amazing work! If Spanish Fork isn't to far away for you.
http://blackicecoatings.com/


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Intermountain Hydrographics out of Hooper, Utah

they had a booth setup at the Goldenspike 3-d shoot last Saturday. Impressive display. Check them out on Face Book.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm looking for someone to do the optifade open country so I may just be out of luck.


----------



## carp slayer (May 20, 2013)

I had Black Ice coat a shotgun for me. Looked great when it was 1st done. It wears off fast thou. Deet removes it no one thought to tell me that. I don't think i would have it done again. Just my 2 cents on it.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

bass2muskie said:


> I'm looking for someone local that can hydro dip a quiver for my bow. Anybody have any good recommendations? Post up some pics of the work you've had done.


I don't have the pics handy but Bob Olsen did some work for me and it was first class. His email address is [email protected] and he can send you lots of pictures of his work.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

these guys do awesome job. if you have a facebook account look them up on there.
*Intermountain Hydrographics*


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

I would absolutely recommend Chet O'Shea with O'Shea Aqua Dipp. He has done several things for me and does FANTASTIC work, that is very durable. He is also very reasonably priced too, might shock you when you see his prices.

https://www.osheasaquadipp.com/


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

buy the film and do it yourself... its only a quiver


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Skally said:


> buy the film and do it yourself... its only a quiver


Skally,
you caught my interest. Where can I get information about DIY materials and instructions?


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

A company in Idaho, Boise I think, did my prime.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Go to Mydipkit.com and get your film and activator and you can buy a rubbermaid tub and do some home-made dip jobs. They are about $120 for a kit, but I've played with them and they work pretty good for small parts.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Topo... how durable is the "home brew"? As durable as the factory dipping?


----------

